# Second kitten?



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi all, 
My beautiful kitten Gus is 4 months old. I got him when I thought he was 9 weeks old, but after a trip to the vets I was told he was more like 4 weeks. He had bad worms and fleas. His behaviour was terrible.

After lots of love and play, he's now the best kitten. I adore him. He does cry if I leave the room or go out. Even if I take a shower he cries. He likes to be on me at all times.

I am working from home at the minute, but I will be going back to work in September. I am thinking of getting a second kitten so he has a lifelong sibling. Two kittens live next door and he plays with them really nicely.

Because I live in an apartment he is an indoor cat. Gus can be quite destructive. I have read that if he has a friend he may be less destructive to my home?

On Friday I am going to see a 10 week old Ragdoll kitten. If I get a second I will learn from my mistakes. I was told Gus was a British shorthair on both sides, but the vet said he definitely is part Siamese.

I am nervous if a second kitten would cause chaos. Gus is the best decision I ever made. He is such a mummy's boy and is on my lap most of the day - when he's not breaking something. I want him to have the best quality of life. If I do not get a second kitten now, then I feel like I cannot as he will be more territorial and set in his ways. I feel very unsure about getting a second.

Gus is my first cat. So any advice or feedback is really appreciated.

Aimee and Gus x


----------



## HarleyBarley (Jun 15, 2020)

If he is part Siamese he will be active as they are busy lively little cats usually into something. He is a handsome little boy.

Kittens generally are very active and can be naughty. They don’t mean to be destructive. Its just play on their part

Certainly two kittens together will be twice the fun. They will play together and become firm friends however do expect a bit of hissing and swotting at first, all perfectly normal. Yes they will be company for each other when you are out

May i ask why you are bathing your kitten?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not sure how a vet could possibly know he's for certain any breed, he looks like a regular moggy.

I hope the Ragdoll is from a registered breeder? With the breed appropriate health tests done on the parents, the kitten not leaving until 13 weeks with all vet work done (vaccinated twice, neutered, micrichipped)


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

He looks like a regular domestic - moggie - to me, not a part Siamese. 

The only way to be sure you are getting a Ragdoll rather than a 'ragdoll' is to buy a registered pedigree, and they are about £1,000 these days. I'd suggest going to a rescue, though things are a bit disrupted with a lot of them and you may well have to wait.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi,
@Aimee93
Gus is very sweet looking
His head shape looks a little unusual, more like a Devon Rex type in my view. So that may be part of his background. I am not seeing British shorthair.

Be careful if the sellers of the Ragdolls want you to take them at ten weeks. A good breeder will not sell them that young.
There do seem to be many scammers about at the moment. Make sure you see the mother with the kittens and see the paperwork for having a registered, active Ragdoll.
If they ask you to come back to collect your kitten at 12/13 weeks old that is a good sign. If they rush you to pay now and take the kitten, not a good sign.

There is a sticky thread on buying a pedigree cat, I will see if I can find it for you.

For Gus in the flat, I think another kitten is a good idea Make sure more than one litter box in different areas. Lots of scratching posts, try out both flat and upright. A big cat tree or barrel work well.

This thread is good to look through before visiting the breeder and putting any money down.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/finding-a-pedigree-cat.447723/
I second the idea, to do consider a rescue but know that can be difficult to find one that will rehome to an indoors only home in the UK. Try smaller rescues near you, they are more likely to be flexible.


----------



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

@HarleyBarley I was not washing Gus - he likes to play in my soap suds when I am washing up! He gets himself covered.

I got a 3 month old BSH in the end called Bertie. He is very sweet. I am following some guidance on here and have been keeping him in a separate room and slowly letting more interaction happen. Gus has been very rough with Bertie. The playing/ Actually fighting question is constantly up for debate. I really hope over time this improves as I love them both very much!

Thanks for your comments, 
Aimee, Gus and Bertie


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Aimee93

Awww, Bertie is so cute! I love British Blues!  Congratulations.

I hope Gus has come round by now and accepted the "new baby". I hope Gus has been neutered. x.


----------



## Aimee93 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi @chillminx and thank you.

it only took a week and now they act like they have never been apart! Gus has been neutered and Bertie will be soon.























Because I already have Gus, I'm finding it hard to bond with Bertie like I did Gus. But hopefully it will come. Gus is a great big brother and is always grooming Bertie.

Relieved that it turned out alright! 
Phew


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Both are gorgeous kittens. 
I love all black cuties and BSHs with that chubby face... Cuteness overload here


----------

